# mph for 3 wheel motion?



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

I was just wondering what is the fastest or longest you guys have 3 wheeled before....i 3 wheeled my 62 impala at about 40 mph for about 2 miles straight....and i had a wrapped frame of course...so it was all good but i was just wondering about you guys....


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

did you have a tire left :cheesy: i did about a block around the college town hang out. roud 15mph.


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 5 2009, 12:27 PM~15880681
> *I was just wondering what is the fastest or longest you guys have 3 wheeled before....i 3 wheeled my 62 impala at about 40 mph for about 2 miles straight....and i had a wrapped frame of course...so it was all good but i was just wondering about you guys....
> 
> 
> ...


what sise cylindars


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

100 MPH .....


































J/K LOL I DID MINE AS LOW AS 10-15 MPH .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 5 2009, 12:30 PM~15880711
> *did you have a tire left  :cheesy:  i did about a block around the college town hang out. roud 15mph.
> *


no u bought a new one the next weekend...but i still have the tire... :cheesy:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

One of our old members rode literally 7-8 miles on three one time with vice grips on his brake line after both ball joints broke on a 72 monte..... :0


----------



## BumperCheckin78 (Nov 4, 2009)

5mph. My Monte will poss as no need to give gas.


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

this was at least 60 mph


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Dec 5 2009, 01:28 PM~15881096
> *this was at least 60 mph
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Dec 5 2009, 02:28 PM~15881096
> *this was at least 60 mph
> 
> 
> ...




hno:


----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

i did it for a whole day in my old blazer at a picnic by the time the show was over the motor was smokin it has never ran the same agine :biggrin: true story


----------



## UNO408 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Dec 5 2009, 12:28 PM~15881096
> *this was at least 60 mph
> 
> 
> ...



im with luck i 3 wheeled my 65 impala on the freeway before about 60mph that looks looks tight lucky


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

there was a guy in the uk who used to pull into 3 at around 70mpg the car would swerve across 3 lanes of highway lol no pics tho


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY+Dec 5 2009, 02:28 PM~15881096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :loco: :wow:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 5 2009, 12:27 PM~15880681
> *I was just wondering what is the fastest or longest you guys have 3 wheeled before....i 3 wheeled my 62 impala at about 40 mph for about 2 miles straight....and i had a wrapped frame of course...so it was all good but i was just wondering about you guys....
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Went about 50 in my bigbody


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

went about 25mph for like 10 miles stopping at lights and stop signs when my bearing went out on my Deuce


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I wonder if the engine oil all washes to one side and has problems draining back to the oil pan with cars that do realley high 3's ?

could possibly be starving one side of the engine of oil ?


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 5 2009, 08:27 PM~15884087
> *I wonder if the engine oil all washes to one side and has problems draining back to the oil pan with cars that do realley high 3's ?
> 
> could possibly be starving one side of the engine of oil ?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Dec 5 2009, 06:14 PM~15882955
> *nice ride homie
> *


thanks homie! hey can send me pics of your 62 where did you get it from...does it have fawn interior?????


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

10 miles after just installing a 3 rd pump and chain bridge in my 86 Monte. It was me my homeboy his wife and 2 kids tearin up the ave on a Saturday night. The fastest was 50 mph and when I let it down I was in 3 lanes swervin.


----------



## payroll77 (May 5, 2009)

ha ha me too but it was hwy 281 just south of town,i just figured out how to wire the switches to do 3wheel. we were doin 60 atleast,we went a good quarter mile an i hit the back switch up too let it down an next thing i know we had crossed the median an were in on comig traffic.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

As i gain knowledge and wisdom I find it best to keep it to side streets and low mph situations....Safety First ...


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

75 miles per hour for about 3 miles on the 75 freeway in the D. Let that bitch down 
swerved and almost totaled my boys big body, i was in my regal. :biggrin: 


To all Freeway 3 wheeler Please slow down to at least 25mph before you come down. Must stay in control of our cars!!!!!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII+Dec 6 2009, 09:08 AM~15886870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2*


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

65 on the freeway for about 50 yards..............another time I had a front tire blow out and no spare tire on 51st ave and baseline in phoenix and had to 3 wheel all the way to mesa going about 5-10 mph......


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

you know that this topic is why they try to make switches not leagal


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Dec 6 2009, 05:39 PM~15889475
> *you know that this topic is why they try to make switches not leagal
> *


All i know is if they wanna keep the steel price high and selliing fast
they need to leave the lowriders alone.

We're balancing the economy. :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

about 10 mph for me


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

hi speed 3 wheeling is stupid heres what iam predicting...
someones going to try going faster then everyone else there going to kill them selfs or someone else in a firey crash! then some government offical is going to hear about this and put forward a law to ban lowriders 

no wonder lowridering is dying and a fast rate


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i dont like to fuck up my tires, so i hardly even wheel, but when i do, its usually a real quick one in a parking lot at like 5 mph...


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

10-15 mph for me, it was in my 91 caprice. you guys are crazy doin that shit on the freeway. i dont even like to ride the freeway with my my batts. grounded. you ever think what would happen if you were rollin and a switch stuck or something?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Dec 6 2009, 03:35 PM~15889946
> * 10-15 mph for me, it was in my 91 caprice. you guys are crazy doin that shit on the freeway. i dont even like to ride the freeway with my my batts. grounded. you ever think what would happen if you were rollin and a switch stuck or something?
> *


stuck switch + quick disconnect = safety..... :biggrin: I only did it once on the freeway and will never do it again.....


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY+Dec 5 2009, 02:28 PM~15881096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe they will ban big lift cars ...they flip over too


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 6 2009, 05:54 PM~15890118
> *stuck switch + quick disconnect = safety..... :biggrin: I only did it once on the freeway and will never do it again.....
> *


don't help much, unless its in the car....your shit is clean, badass pic....won't catch me doin it tho!!!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Dec 6 2009, 05:50 PM~15891257
> *don't help much, unless its in the car....your shit is clean, badass pic....won't catch me doin it tho!!!
> *


Quick disconnect is always under the seat,I use to run it hanging out the trunk,not enough time to stop a run away pump and whole trunk caught on fire,will never run it that way on a daily,but a hopper I would... :thumbsup:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Dec 6 2009, 08:25 PM~15890962
> *this was for like a half a block and my car drive's perfect and have all new tie-rods & ball joints and tires at the time .
> maybe they will ban big lift cars ...they flip over too
> 
> ...


I never in 14 years heard of a lowrider fliping over doing a three.
Have any of you? If so post pics. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

i had a friend tell me that he did but I calld bull shit


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

ok regular cars can flip over, why couldt a juiced car?

If your going to try 3 wheeling in motion, pratice and find out how the car reacts. most stock rear ends will pivot alot. I've never felt safe 3 wheeling over 20mph really


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

3 wheeled in My Caddy coupe going 35 mph about a mile but even going that speed you can feel a big difference, in my opinion keep it @ 25 or less


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

doin 65 on freeway for about 2miles....


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

> QUOTE(LUCKY @ Dec 6 2009, 08:25 PM)
> this was for like a half a block and my car drive's perfect and have all new tie-rods & ball joints and tires at the time .
> maybe they will ban big lift cars ...they flip over too
> 
> ...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 6 2009, 04:31 PM~15889909
> *hi speed 3 wheeling is stupid    heres what iam predicting...
> someones going to try going faster then everyone else there going to kill them selfs or someone else in a firey crash! then some government offical is going to hear about this and put forward a law to ban lowriders
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

do you remember the old young hog vids where the cars could not park 3 and they were trying to drive strait and 3 it would not go up so they diagonally cut across traffic and then cut back hit the switch and allmost lost controll


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

Post the vid of that.


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Dec 7 2009, 12:04 AM~15894076
> *do you remember the old young hog vids where the cars could not park 3 and they were trying to drive strait and 3 it would not go up so they diagonally cut across traffic and then cut back hit the switch and allmost lost controll
> *


Street life vol. 4 that dude in the light blue 90'd coupe three wheeled right up the ass of that 2 door malibu!


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

If u wanna go fast buy a fucking mustang!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

good topic!!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

any videos people keep posting!!! :cheesy:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payroll77_@Dec 6 2009, 07:01 AM~15886861
> *ha ha me too but it was hwy 281 just south of town,i just figured out how to wire the switches to do 3wheel. we were doin 60 atleast,we went a good quarter mile an i hit the back switch up too let it down an next thing i know we had crossed the median an were in on comig traffic.
> *


Yea when i would three wheel at that speed, i wouldnt lock up the other side to get the 3 wheel back on the ground i would lower the back down it was safer that way and had better control cause i know what you are talking about locking up the right rear after a 3 wheel at that speed and almost crashed into someone one kemp Blvd. i learned my lesson after that...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@Dec 6 2009, 12:19 AM~15885109
> *10 miles after just installing a 3 rd pump and chain bridge in my 86 Monte.  It was me my homeboy his wife and 2 kids tearin up the ave on a Saturday night.  The fastest was 50 mph and when I let it down I was in 3 lanes swervin.
> *



I've done that before, but thanks to a bad tie rod on the 63.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 8 2009, 09:35 AM~15911356
> *I've done that before, but thanks to a bad tie rod on the 63.
> *


let me guess , you crashed and hit a wall, :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 8 2009, 12:03 PM~15911554
> *let me guess , you crashed and hit a wall, :biggrin:
> *



nope.. I was on I30 going to a car show down town.. the homie "214 Monte" was about 50 feet behind me it was about 6:00 on Saturday and with Luck no cars were around. I was swervin a lil bit . but when I made a slight turn i swerved about 3 lines and just slowed down and got off the freeway... Big Jr. said I went all over the place. I still made it to the show and " Estilo Mesican " fixed the tie rod at the show.

Oh the way home, we took the small streets and I think I even ran a stop sign near the State Fair.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i fucked up an adapter on the freeway headding to a show so i had to 3wheel the rest of the way ...so 50 -65mph


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

2 MILES @ 65 MPH


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

pullin on the strand going to ib i got up to about 50 and dropped it, my shit wont stand on three so i had to punch it to get it up and i could have gone farther and faster but 50 or so was good for me, plus all factory up front on an 86 cutty, except for upper a-arms, drove about 25 next to the beach in coronado about 2 or 3 miles everyone was breaking their necks was good shit


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

got it to lean over in my driveway


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

0 MPH for 7 hours at the park


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Dec 6 2009, 04:47 PM~15892494
> *I never in 14 years heard of a lowrider fliping over doing a three.
> Have any of you? If so post pics. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


dont got pics.. but yeah i know of someone whose switch box fell, car did a 3 wheel.. he lost control and flipped it..


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@Dec 8 2009, 07:27 PM~15918576
> *0 MPH for 7 hours  at the park
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass cutty man  :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

65 mph for about 4 miles in a 63 impala


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

I know its kinda off the subject but did someone say donk???


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 8 2009, 08:53 AM~15911051
> *Yea when i would three wheel at that speed, i wouldnt lock up the other side to get the 3 wheel back on the ground i would lower the back down it was safer that way and had better control cause i know what you are talking about locking up the right rear after a 3 wheel at that speed and almost crashed into someone one kemp Blvd. i learned my lesson after that...
> *


That's how I did it(never did it on the freeway again),seen mofo's cross lanes at 65mph.... hno:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

either way its fucking dangerous as hell!!! lol! :biggrin:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i can only 3 in a corner so id say about 30 in straight with it to the floor


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVRBOhrSXR0


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 24 2010, 03:49 PM~16988175
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVRBOhrSXR0
> *


lolz :cheesy:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## low_caprice (Jan 12, 2010)

hell, if it had been a lowrider on 13s or 14s it wouldnt have rolled over!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :uh: :uh:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

piece of shit car.....


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Dec 5 2009, 04:28 PM~15881096
> *this was at least 60 mph
> 
> 
> ...


hno: im skeered to do all that,but shit looks hard!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Dec 5 2009, 02:28 PM~15881096
> *this was at least 60 mph
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: THATS WHATS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

when some dumbass kills himself cause he tryed doing a 70mph 3 wheel
and the goverment steps in and bans lowriders or any car with adjustable suspenion and then this website gets shut down i will see you dumbass`s later!!!


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 5 2009, 04:37 PM~15882294
> *there was a guy in the uk who used to pull into 3 at around 70mpg the car would swerve across 3 lanes of highway lol no pics tho
> *



Colin in his old Datsun 330 ? I had some pics of him pulling a 3 whilst running a quater mile at Santa Pod drag strip, crossed the line at 64mph and ran a 21sec quater LOL


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Mar 30 2010, 05:40 AM~17041968
> *Colin in his old Datsun 330 ?  I had some pics of him pulling a 3 whilst running a quater mile at Santa Pod drag strip, crossed the line at 64mph and ran a 21sec quater LOL
> *


lol how did you guess :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 30 2010, 12:03 PM~17044657
> *lol how did you guess  :biggrin:
> *



Was in at 65mph on three travelling across the Netherlands for a show in Roosendal, when we came off the Ferry the security guard wasnt going to allow us into the country and kept asking 'You drive like this in England ?" hell yeah LOFL


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Pat O. in his Gutless. Boston.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Mar 31 2010, 04:52 AM~17052806
> *Pat O. in his Gutless.  Boston.
> 
> 
> ...




:werd:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 6 2009, 03:32 PM~15889432
> *65 on the freeway for about 50 yards..............another time I had a front tire blow out and no spare tire on 51st ave and baseline in phoenix and had to 3 wheel all the way to mesa going about 5-10 mph......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

This car must be doing 40 or 45 mph :wow:


----------

